# Autofahrer verweigert DNA-Test beim Massen-Gentest - Eure Meinung?



## muadib (3. November 2010)

Wie der Titel schon sagt geht es hier um einen Massen-Gentest, der bei einem vermuteten Tötungsdelikt durchgeführt wird. Nun werden diese Tests mitunter sehr kontrovers diskutiert. Einige verweigern sich den Tests und bestehen auf ihren Grundrechten und Andere beschuldigen diese Personen mit der Verweigerung den Täter zu schützen.
Wie steht ihr dazu?

Quelle
Vermisster Mirco: Autobesitzer verweigert DNA-Test - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. November 2010)

Wieso sollten Leute die nichts zu verbergen und gemacht haben den Gentest machen???
Vielleicht haben die Leute einfach keine Lust dazu.
Man kann ja auch mal die Polizei Ärgern 
Wir sind ja in diesem Staat zum glück imemrnoch freie Bürger.


----------



## zøtac (3. November 2010)

Ich würds auch nicht machen. 
Ich mein, noch hab ich keine Banken überfallen, aber wenn ichs irgentwann vor hab hab ich schlechte Karten


----------



## muadib (3. November 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich würds auch nicht machen.
> Ich mein, noch hab ich keine Banken überfallen, aber wenn ichs irgentwann vor hab hab ich schlechte Karten




Offiziell werden die Gen-Daten von nicht Straffälligen wieder gelöscht. Wers glaubt...


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2010)

Ich war noch nie in der Situation. Deshalb weiß ich auch nicht, wie ich reagieren würde. Aber tendenziell würde ich sagen, daß ich das auch eher verweigern würde. Man weiß ja nie...

Dabei habe ich gar keine so große Angst davor, daß meine DNA-Daten gespeichert würden, sondern vielmehr davor, daß da vielleicht im Labor eine Verwechslung geschieht. Und dann hat man wieder ganz unnötige Scherereien.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (4. November 2010)

Ich würde mich wohl auch weigern. Das würde die Suche nach dem Täter aber nicht behindern, da ich keine bösen Sachen mache.



> Autobesitzer verweigert DNA-Test


Aber warum ist das überhaupt eine Meldung auf Spiegel Online wert?.... Das spricht doch gegen Spiegel Online.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2010)

muadib schrieb:


> Offiziell werden die Gen-Daten von nicht Straffälligen wieder gelöscht. Wers glaubt...



Wenn Google nicht vorher drankommt 

Wobei ich Gendaten bis auf weiteres nichtmal als kritisch ansehen würde. Eine umständlichere Methode, um die Identität von jemandem zu klären, gibt es nicht und sie für Identitätsdiebstahl zu nutzen ist noch kostspielieger. (und wird es noch ein Weilchen bleiben, denn die Entwicklung in diesem Bereich läuft eher in Jahrzehnten ab)
Da find ich Fingerabdruckdatenbanken (Stichwort Reisepass) wesentlich bedenklicher.

Im konkreten Fall würde ich mich aber aus einem ganz anderen Prinzip weigern: Neben der allgemeinen Schuldvermutung, die Massengentests allgemein unterliegt, handelt es sich hierbei auch noch um einen "vorab" Test. Man hat kein Material, man hat keine Anhaltspunkte - aber man investiert mal ordentliche Stange Geld in ein Flächenscreening? Vielleicht kann mans ja irgendwann mal machen...
Was soll sowas? Hat da jemand nen Bruder bei örtlichen Biotech-Versorger?


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im konkreten Fall würde ich mich aber aus einem ganz anderen Prinzip weigern: Neben der allgemeinen Schuldvermutung, die Massengentests allgemein unterliegt, handelt es sich hierbei auch noch um einen "vorab" Test. Man hat kein Material, man hat keine Anhaltspunkte - aber man investiert mal ordentliche Stange Geld in ein Flächenscreening?


 Woher weißt Du, dass es auf der gefundenen Kleidung von Mirco nicht fremde DNA-Spuren gab? 

Und auch wenn nicht ist es halt so: wenn von 2000 Leuten sich zB nur 5 verweigern, kann man auch in deren Umfeld mal genauer hinschauen, ob es da vlt. Anhaltspunkte für eine Täterschaft gibt. Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn die allermeisten auch freiwillig mitmachen, denn sonst sind es zuviele, die man genauer checken müßte.

So oder so ist das ganze auch auch eine Maßnahme, um den Täter nervös zu machen. Je nervöser der wird, desto eher macht er Fehler oder fällt auf. Vielleicht findet in Wahrheit nicht mal eine komplette DNA-Probe statt, sondern es wird nur die Probe "als Show" genommen, aber danach nicht analysiert. 



ps: die DNA-Proben müssen ja gesetzlich vernichtet werden - d.h. IMHO, dass die Proben - wenn man sie doch nicht vernichten sollte - als Beweis für eine zukünftige Tat gar nicht zulässig sind und der Prozess deswegen platzen würde, oder nicht?


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2010)

verweiger mich sowas generell am besten noch fingerabdrücke foto und was weiß ich machen, is klar und dann wirds schön gespeichert, danke vater staat das ich generell dann gecheckt werde ob ich nich für eine straftat in frage komme


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du, dass es auf der gefundenen Kleidung von Mirco nicht fremde DNA-Spuren gab?



Aus dem Artikel geht hervor, das bislang keine gefunden wurde:
"Sollte sich Täter-DNA auf den Asservaten finden"



> Und auch wenn nicht ist es halt so: wenn von 2000 Leuten sich zB nur 5 verweigern, kann man auch in deren Umfeld mal genauer hinschauen, ob es da vlt. Anhaltspunkte für eine Täterschaft gibt.



Ich denke, ich muss nicht näher erklären, warum mir die Aktion nicht sympathischer wird, wenn das bestehen auf die eigene Privatsphäre zu einem Tatverdacht führt.
Da können wir Grundrechte auch gleich ganz abschaffen und eine nationale Fingerabdruck und Gendatenbank anlegen. Rund-um-die-Uhr-Videoüberwachung wäre auch nicht schlecht. Und wer das nicht will, bei stellt sich nur noch die Frage, WAS er wohl angestellt hat.

(laut Artikel ist es aber zumindest offiziell noch nicht so schlimm und Verweigerer stehen nicht automatisch unter Tatverdacht)



> ps: die DNA-Proben müssen ja gesetzlich vernichtet werden - d.h. IMHO, dass die Proben - wenn man sie doch nicht vernichten sollte - als Beweis für eine zukünftige Tat gar nicht zulässig sind und der Prozess deswegen platzen würde, oder nicht?



Die Proben selbst zu konversieren dürfte schon aufgrund des Aufwandes eine schlechte Idee sein - aber die Bandenmuster kann und wird man ohnehin digitalisieren, um Vergleiche zu beschleunigen und die abzuspeichern...
Laut Datenschutzgesetz muss sowas sicherlich auch gelöscht werden...


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus dem Artikel geht hervor, das bislang keine gefunden wurde:
> "Sollte sich Täter-DNA auf den Asservaten finden"


 ja, aber das is ja nur die offizielle Verlautbarung. Die Polizei taktiert ja auch gern mal. 




> Da können wir Grundrechte auch gleich ganz abschaffen und eine nationale Fingerabdruck und Gendatenbank anlegen. Rund-um-die-Uhr-Videoüberwachung wäre auch nicht schlecht. ...
> 
> (laut Artikel ist es aber zumindest offiziell noch nicht so schlimm und Verweigerer stehen nicht automatisch unter Tatverdacht)


 Natürlich kein Tatverdacht, aber man wird bestimmt mal genauer hinschauen, genau so als wenn ein Zeuge sagt "mein Nachbar fährt ein Auto, wie es beschrieben wurde" oder so was, dann wird die Polizei das auch prüfen, ohne dass derjenige direkt unter "Tatverdacht" steht - das sehe ich daher noch absolut unkritisch. Ich rede beim "überprüfen" ja nicht von Verhören, Observation oder Hausdurchsuchung bei den Leuten, nur weil die die Probe verweigerten  




> Die Proben selbst zu konversieren dürfte schon aufgrund des Aufwandes eine schlechte Idee sein - aber die Bandenmuster ...


 das ist doch hoffentlich klar, dass ich diese Bandenmuster meinte und nicht die eigentlichen Proben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, aber das is ja nur die offizielle Verlautbarung. Die Polizei taktiert ja auch gern mal.



taktieren vs lügen...



> Natürlich kein Tatverdacht, aber man wird bestimmt mal genauer hinschauen, genau so als wenn ein Zeuge sagt "mein Nachbar fährt ein Auto, wie es beschrieben wurde"



Das ist ein konkreter Hinweis, dem man mit Recht nachgehen kann. Wer Merkmale des Täters aufweist, kann zu recht verdächtigt werden (ist ja noch nicht das gleiche, wie beschuldigen). Aber wenn ein Zeuge sagt "mein Nachbar man gebraucht von seinen Grundrechten"...
Das sollte eigentlich die Norm sein, nicht etwas täterspezifisches.



> oder so was, dann wird die Polizei das auch prüfen, ohne dass derjenige direkt unter "Tatverdacht" steht - das sehe ich daher noch absolut unkritisch. Ich rede beim "überprüfen" ja nicht von Verhören, Observation oder Hausdurchsuchung bei den Leuten, nur weil die die Probe verweigerten



Blöde Frage: Wenn man die Leute nicht fragt, nicht beobachtet und in ihrem Umfeld nicht nach Spuren sucht - wie sieht die "Überprüfung" denn dann sonst aus 



> das ist doch hoffentlich klar, dass ich diese Bandenmuster meinte und nicht die eigentlichen Proben...



In diesem Forum gibt es Leute, da gewöhnt man sich ab, irgendwas vorrauszusetzen 
Aber ernsthaft: Für eine künftige Verwendung wäre das optimal. So kann man in Zukunft nämlich auch detaliertere Analysen nachholen, sobald die Verfahren dafür bezahlbar/etabliert sind.


----------



## muadib (4. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du, dass es auf der gefundenen Kleidung von Mirco nicht fremde DNA-Spuren gab?
> 
> Und auch wenn nicht ist es halt so: wenn von 2000 Leuten sich zB nur 5 verweigern, kann man auch in deren Umfeld mal genauer hinschauen, ob es da vlt. Anhaltspunkte für eine Täterschaft gibt. Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn die allermeisten auch freiwillig mitmachen, denn sonst sind es zuviele, die man genauer checken müßte.
> 
> ...




Das sich von sehr vielen Menschen nur sehr wenige weigern ist genau das Problem. Diese werden dann natürlich von den Mitmenschen die aus Gutgläubigkeit ihre Fingerabdrücke abgegeben haben als Täter abgestempelt. Dieser Mensch muss dann nur noch einmal auf dem Titelblatt der Bild erscheinen und dessen Leben ist dann zerstört. Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Fall der selbst in Deutschland in den Medien war, wo in Frankreich drei unschuldige Männer wegen einem ähnlichen Delikt angeklagt waren obwohl es nie Beweise oder nennenswerte Indizien gegeben hat. Einer von denen hatte sich in Haft das Leben genommen und das Leben der Anderen war natürlich auch gelaufen.
Das die Menschen, die freiwillig den Gentest abschliessen die Gesellschaft dadurch einen Stück weiter in den Abgrund treiben, ist ihnen wahrscheinlich gar nicht klar, denn mit diesem Verhalten - ich hab nichts zu verbergen also gebe ich alles von mir Preis - wird die Unschuldsvermutung umgekehrt. Man muss nicht mehr mir die Schuld nachweisen sondern ich bin erst mal grundsätzlich ein potentieller Täter und muss meine Unschuld beweisen. 
Irgendwann wenn sich genügend Menschen gefunden haben die solche Tests eher begrüßen werden diese wahrscheinlich auch von der Politik als Pflicht eingeführt oder besser noch gleich bei der Geburt. Dass unser Staat alle Bürger nicht nur für Kriminelle sondern auch für Terroristen hält hat dieser ja ausführlich gezeigt. Siehe Vorratsdatenspeicherung, biometrischer Reisepass und Perso, Onlinedurchsuchung und diverse andere Gesetze die in den letzten Jahren durchgesetzt oder glücklicherweise gescheitert sind. Dass das Bundesverfassungsgericht in den letzten Jahren mit Klagen überhäuft wurde weil Gesetze offensichtlich gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen spricht wohl für sich.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2010)

muadib schrieb:


> Das sich von sehr vielen Menschen nur sehr wenige weigern ist genau das Problem. Diese werden dann natürlich von den Mitmenschen die aus Gutgläubigkeit ihre Fingerabdrücke abgegeben haben als Täter abgestempelt. Dieser Mensch muss dann nur noch einmal auf dem Titelblatt der Bild erscheinen und dessen Leben ist dann zerstört.


 Ähm: die Namen der Verweigerer werden doch gar nicht bekannt gegeben, wie soll es dann diese genannten Probleme geben? ^^ 




> Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Fall der selbst in Deutschland in den Medien war, wo in Frankreich drei unschuldige Männer wegen einem ähnlichen Delikt angeklagt waren obwohl es nie Beweise oder nennenswerte Indizien gegeben hat. Einer von denen hatte sich in Haft das Leben genommen und das Leben der Anderen war natürlich auch gelaufen.


 eine ANKLAGE ist was völlig anderes, da müssen schon wirklich triftige Gründe und Indizien vorliegen, die ein Verteidiger widerlegen oder entkräften muss bzw. zumindest dafür sorgen muss, dass die Indizien nicht für einen Prozess ausreichen - das hat aber rein gar nix mit den DNA-Tests und deren Verweigerung zu tun, denn ein Verweigerter Test ist bei weitem noch kein Grund für eine Anklage.


----------



## blackbolt (5. November 2010)

wer sich weigert hat was zu verbergen
mfg blackbolt


----------



## Icejester (5. November 2010)

Wieso? Vielleicht hat er auch einfach keine Lust.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. November 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wer sich weigert hat was zu verbergen
> mfg blackbolt


Mit dem Argument kannst du jeden Überwachungsunsinn rechtfertigen, auch eine zweite Stasi und die totale Überwachung aus 1984, also ist das Argument schei*e.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. November 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten Leute die nichts zu verbergen und gemacht haben den Gentest machen???
> Vielleicht haben die Leute einfach keine Lust dazu.
> Man kann ja auch mal die Polizei Ärgern
> Wir sind ja in diesem Staat zum glück imemrnoch freie Bürger.



Wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat, kann man den Test doch ohne Probleme machen. 

Wer sich bei derlei Dingen weigert braucht sich dann nicht wundern, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft Wind bekommt und in diese Richtung nach weiteren Beweisen sucht.

Freiheit bringt  nunmal auch Selbstverantwortung.


----------



## zøtac (5. November 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wer sich weigert hat was zu verbergen
> mfg blackbolt


Also könnte der Statt dich 24/7 Filmen, 1mal die Woche deine Wohnung durchsuchen und alle deine Daten Kopieren und Speichern, immerhin hast du ja nichts zu verbergen


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2010)

Wer sich weigert, hat nicht zwangsweise was zu verbergen - aber der dürfte sich dann auch nicht beklagen, wenn die Polizei ihn um eine Stellungnahme bittet. Es gibt genug Gründe, nicht freiwillig mitzumachen. Manche haben einfach ein extrem starres "Das ist mein gutes Recht!"-Haltung, die würden - wenn es dafür keine Strafe gäb - auch bei grün einfach losfahren, obwohl da noch ne Oma über Straße geht, weil man bei Grün ja an sich fahren darf.  Andere haben einfach zu wenig Zeit, um dort dann rumzuhängen, bis der Abstrich gemacht wurde. Wieder andere haben einfach nur was besseres zu tun, zB Familie oder so. Und es gibt auch Leute, die einfach faul sind. Da ist ja keine Großstadt, sondern eher ländlich - da muss bestimmt der ein oder andere nicht nur mal eben 2km fahren, um zur Probe zu kommen, und genug Leute sind ja sogar zu faul, nur die 1km zum nächsten Supermarkt zu fahren um was zu essen zu holen, und "hungern" lieber den Abend lang... 



Aber mal grundsätzlich: wo ist denn Eurer Meinung nach die Grenze, ab wann man jemanden "verdächtigen" darf? Es ist doch fast immer so, dass zuerst eine Gruppe von Leuten als Tatverdächtige in Frage kommen und in irgendeiner Weise überprüft werden, das muss dann wie gesagt nicht gleich ein Verhör oder so sein, da gibt es genug andere Methoden. Mal angenommen, es wäre kein Passat gewesen, sondern ein Ferrari Modena, von dem es nur 5 in der Region gibt, oder man hätte nach Recherche defnitiv nur noch 5 Leute, die es gewesen sein könnten: wenn dann von den 5 Leuten dann nur einer die Probe verweigert und die restelichen 4 negativ analysiert werden: würdet Ihr dann etwa mit Verweis auf die die Grundrechte sagen "das ist sein Recht, wenn der sich weigert darf man den in keiner Weise, nicht mal ansatzweise irgendwie weiter überprüfen" ? Sicher nicht, oder? Für mich ist das genauso, als ob zb bei einer Schlägerei auf einen Bahnsteig die Beschreibung "1,90m, Irokesenfrisur und weiße Adidas-Jacke" zutrifft, man dann 20 Leute mit passender Größe und Frisur ausfindig macht, von denen aber nur 2 auch so eine Jacke haben. Da würde man auch diese zwei dann näher checken - was aber dann bei weitem noch kein Tatverdacht ist.


----------



## xaven (5. November 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wer sich weigert hat was zu verbergen
> mfg blackbolt



wer 


seine haustür abschließt
seine vorhänge zuzieht
seine kontodaten nicht verrät
eine firewall benutzt
seine briefe zuklebt
seine festplatte verschlüsselt
ne sonnenbrille trägt
...
auch.


----------



## Pikus (5. November 2010)

Sehr schöner konter  

Ich finde, jeder hat das recht dazu, so einen Test zu verweigern. Klar, damit lenkt man den Verdacht vetl erst recht auf sich, aber solange man nix ausgefressen hat, kann einem das auch egal sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber mal grundsätzlich: wo ist denn Eurer Meinung nach die Grenze, ab wann man jemanden "verdächtigen" darf? Es ist doch fast immer so, dass zuerst eine Gruppe von Leuten als Tatverdächtige in Frage kommen und in irgendeiner Weise überprüft werden, das muss dann wie gesagt nicht gleich ein Verhör oder so sein, da gibt es genug andere Methoden. Mal angenommen, es wäre kein Passat gewesen, sondern ein Ferrari Modena, von dem es nur 5 in der Region gibt, oder man hätte nach Recherche defnitiv nur noch 5 Leute, die es gewesen sein könnten: wenn dann von den 5 Leuten dann nur einer die Probe verweigert und die restelichen 4 negativ analysiert werden: würdet Ihr dann etwa mit Verweis auf die die Grundrechte sagen "das ist sein Recht, wenn der sich weigert darf man den in keiner Weise, nicht mal ansatzweise irgendwie weiter überprüfen" ?



Wenn fünf Leute bereits verdächtigt werden und vier davon nachweislich nicht der Täter sind, dann kann man gegenüber dem fünften einiges an Ermittlung rechtfertigen - egal was er macht. Es liegen klar Verdachtsmomente auf der Hand. Hier geht es aber um Leute, gegen die kein Verdacht erhoben wird und darum, ob man sie verdächtigen sollte, wenn sie auf ihre Grundrechte bestehen. Da gilt imho ein klares nein, das kann kein Kriterium für ein Verdachtsmoment sein.

Mitlerweile habe ich aber eh den Eindruck, dass die Polizei in diesem Fall aus irgendwelchen Gründen Aktionismus zeigen will. Jetzt wird bundesweit nach roten Passatkombis gefahndet... 



xaven schrieb:


> wer
> 
> 
> seine haustür abschließt
> ...



...ohne Angabe von Name, Anschrift und Telefonnummer in Foren postet...


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn fünf Leute bereits verdächtigt werden und vier davon nachweislich nicht der Täter sind, dann kann man gegenüber dem fünften einiges an Ermittlung rechtfertigen - egal was er macht. Es liegen klar Verdachtsmomente auf der Hand. Hier geht es aber um Leute, gegen die kein Verdacht erhoben wird und darum, ob man sie verdächtigen sollte, wenn sie auf ihre Grundrechte bestehen. Da gilt imho ein klares nein, das kann kein Kriterium für ein Verdachtsmoment sein.


 Das sehe ich anders. Man muss den Kreis der MÖGLICHEN Verdächtigen möglichst weit eingrenzen. Wenn der Täter zunächst mal durch Zeugenaussagen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Passat gefahren hat oder vielleicht auch nur ein Zeuge in der Nähe in einem Passat unterwesg war, sind alle Passatfahrer erstmal "verdächtig" (natürlich auf einem sehr sehr geringen Niveau) oder möglicher Zeuge. Wenn Du dann von denen schonmal etliche ausschließen kannst, ist der Rest halt noch verdächtig - immer noch auf einem sehr niedrigen Niveau, aber eben verdächtiger als die anderen Passatfahrer und als zB Opel- und BMW-Fahrer. 

Den Kreis von 2500 Passatfahrern durch eine freiwillige Probe auf 10 zu Beschränken ist für mich das gleiche als wenn man den Kreis von 2500 zB BWM-Fahrern bei einer Fahrerflucht auf 10 beschränkt, indem man die Fahrer bittet, mit ihrem Wagen bei einer Polizeiwache vorzufahren zwecks Begutachtung nach einem Blechschaden. Nachdem man bei diesen 10 angekommen ist, sollte die Polizei genauso weiter machen, als ob von Anfang an nur diese 10 in Frage kamen zB weil man Autotyp UND die letzten 2 Zahlen des Nummernschildes kennt, oder weil der Unfallverursacher nen BvB-Aufkleber auf dem Heck hatte oder so.  

Das ganze widerpricht sich ja nicht mit der Tatsache, dass man natürlich die Probe oder im anderen Beispiel die Wagenvorführung "verweigern" kann. Und so oder so ist selbst wenn nur einer übrig bleibt noch gar nichts klar, denn der/ein Passat kann auch nur zufällig dort gewesen sein oder das Auto war doch kein Passat. Vlt hatte der Täter nicht mal ein Auto. Aber man muss halt allen Hinweisen nachgehen. 




> Mitlerweile habe ich aber eh den Eindruck, dass die Polizei in diesem Fall aus irgendwelchen Gründen Aktionismus zeigen will. Jetzt wird bundesweit nach roten Passatkombis gefahndet...


 Wie gesagt: den öfftl Druck erhöhen ist eine völlig normale Polizeitaktik. Und von mir aus kann die Polizei auch "lügen" / Fakten zurückhalten - wenn das hilft, den Täter nervös zu machen, ist das absolut legitim.


----------



## muadib (5. November 2010)

Ich habe schon von Fällen gehört in denen die Presse den Namen hatte obwohl sie ihn gar nicht haben durfte. Wenn jemand viel Geld mit einem Artikel auf der Hauptseite ein Zeitung bekommt werden auch gerne mal weniger legale Methoden  eingesetz. Und eine "Anklage" würde in so einem Fall eher von den Medien bzw. von den Menschen kommen die alles glauben was in den Medien berichtet wird.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ähm: die Namen der Verweigerer werden doch gar nicht bekannt gegeben, wie soll es dann diese genannten Probleme geben? ^^
> 
> 
> eine ANKLAGE ist was völlig anderes, da müssen schon wirklich triftige Gründe und Indizien vorliegen, die ein Verteidiger widerlegen oder entkräften muss bzw. zumindest dafür sorgen muss, dass die Indizien nicht für einen Prozess ausreichen - das hat aber rein gar nix mit den DNA-Tests und deren Verweigerung zu tun, denn ein Verweigerter Test ist bei weitem noch kein Grund für eine Anklage.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2010)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich habe schon von Fällen gehört in denen die Presse den Namen hatte obwohl sie ihn gar nicht haben durfte. Wenn jemand viel Geld mit einem Artikel auf der Hauptseite ein Zeitung bekommt werden auch gerne mal weniger legale Methoden eingesetz.


 von so einem Fall hab ich hier in D noch nie gelesen, vor allem nicht in einem Fall, in dem noch nicht mal eine staatsanwaltschaftliche Ermittlung gegen diese person offiziell eingelitet wurde. Im Gegenteil: die Presse darf die Namen von normalen Angeklagten/Verdächtigen gar nicht nennen, außer es handelt sich um eine Person auf der Flucht, nach der durch einen wirklich dringenden Tatverdacht gefahndet wird, oder um eine Person des öfftl. Lebens wie zB Jörg Kachelmann oder so - DA kann es natürlich mal passieren, dass der Name früher durchsickert, als es sein sollte. Der Name würde aber früher oder später eh durchsickern. 

Es passiert ansonsten höchstens mal, dass abgkürzte Namen oder Fotos von Leute, die auch wirklich bereits mindestens in U-Haft sitzen oder nach denen gefahndet wird, auch mal durchsickern, das ja - aber mehr nicht. Dass der Name von jemandem, für den die Polizei noch nicht mal offiziell eine Haftbefehl hat bzw. für den eine offzielle staatsanwaltschaftliche Ermittlung im Raum steht, in den Medien veröffentlicht, wäre mir neu, erst recht Namen von Leuten, die an einer frewilligen Aktion nicht teilnehmen.





> Und eine "Anklage" würde in so einem Fall eher von den Medien bzw. von den Menschen kommen die alles glauben was in den Medien berichtet wird.


 Du hast von einem Fall gesprochen, in dem 3 Männer verhaftet worden waren - das ist eine offzielle Anklage bzw. mindestens dringender Tatverdacht, für das zutrifft, was ich schrieb: "._..triftige Gründe und Indizien vorliegen, die ein Verteidiger widerlegen oder entkräften muss..."_ - ein verweigern eines frewilligen Gentestes ist davon aber noch Welten entfernt. Niemand würde in UHaft kommen, nur weil er so einen Test nicht mitmacht.


----------



## steffen0278 (13. November 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich hätte nichts dagegen. Ihr müsst mal davon ausgehen, das es um ein Kind geht, das schon seit 2 Monaten verschwunden ist. 
Versetzt euch mal in die Lage der Eltern. Ich selbst bin Vater eines 3 jährigen Sohnes. Sowas will ich nicht erleben. An der Stelle der Eltern würde ich mich auch an jede noch so kleine Chance klammern, mein Sohn wieder zu finden. In ihrer Stellungnahme vor einiger Zeit baten sie ja auch, der Täter solle im schlimmsten Fall den Ort des Jungen sagen, wo sie ihn finden können. 
Will damit sagen, denkt nicht immer nur an eure kleine heile Welt. 
Was macht ihr, wenn ihr das jetzt verteufelt und später stellt sich herraus, das gerade dadurch das Verbrechen aufgeklärt werden konnte? Ist es dann immer noch schlimm und sollte generell Verboten werden oder sagt ihr dann: Es ist gut das sie das Schwein dadurch gefunden haben? Das würde mich mal intressieren. 

Wie gesagt, ich will und wünsche es niemanden in die Situation der Eltern zu kommen. Denkt erstmal an sie bevor ihr Angst habt, das man eure illegalen MP3s findet. 

Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist nicht der Flächenscreening, sondern da, was passiert, wenn sie den Täter finden. Schwere Kindheit, selbst missbraucht, also hat nicht der Täter sondern mehr die Eltern schuld. Sowas macht mich wütend.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. November 2010)

Ich bin geteilter Meinung.

Einerseits verstehe ich den Wunsch, diese Details unter allen Umständen schützen zu wollen.

Andererseits geht es hier darum, einen Verbrecher zu überführen, es geht darum, ein *Kind* lebendig wieder zu finden, auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist.  Man macht sich doch irgendwo selbst verdächtig, wenn man diese wichtigen Informationen zurückhält.


----------



## steffen0278 (13. November 2010)

Genau so siehts aus.


----------



## Icejester (13. November 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> [...] es geht darum, ein *Kind* lebendig wieder zu finden,[...]



Ob Kind oder Greis ist doch total egal. Mensch bleibt Mensch.


----------



## muadib (13. November 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus.



Warum dann nur so halbherzige Maßnahmen wo es doch um das Leben eines Kindes geht?
Warum nicht alle Menschen dazu verpflichten sich ein Ortungsgerät unter die Haut spritzen zu lassen oder einfacher noch diese dazu verpflichten immer ein eingeschaltetes Handy bei sich zu tragen, da man so den Täterkreis noch weiter eingrenzen könnte?
Und wer sich dagegen weigert muss ja automatisch ein Krimineller sein. 
(Das ein Richter einem Angeklagten vorgeworfen hat dass dieser sich verdächtig verhalten habe weil er sein Mobiltelefon ausgeschaltet hat ist schon vorgekommen.)


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2010)

muadib schrieb:


> (Das *ein *Richter einem Angeklagten vorgeworfen hat dass dieser sich verdächtig verhalten habe weil er sein Mobiltelefon ausgeschaltet hat ist schon vorgekommen.)


 Weißt Du, Richter ezählen und etnscheiden nunmal auch ab und an völligen Blödsinn, weil die in ihrer Entscheidung frei sind. Wenn einer wirklich nur WEGEN dieser Unterstellung verurteilt wurde, würde der in nächster Instanz sofort wieder freigesprochen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So oder so ist das ganze auch auch eine Maßnahme, um den Täter nervös zu machen. Je nervöser der wird, desto eher macht er Fehler oder fällt auf. Vielleicht findet in Wahrheit nicht mal eine komplette DNA-Probe statt, sondern es wird nur die Probe "als Show" genommen, aber danach nicht analysiert.


 
So kehrst du aber die Beweislast um und solange es kein Gesetz gibt, nachdem ein Unschuldiger seine Unschuld beweisen muss (wie soll man eigentlich beweisen, dass man nichts gemacht hat ), halte ich von Massengentests nichts. Die Polizei soll mal ihre Arbeit machen, also Ermittlungen durchführen und sich nicht zu sehr auf eine Sache verlassen, die schnell mal daneben gehen kann.
Ich muss da nur mal an die Sache mit den DNS Spuren (könnten wir in Deutschland von DNS, als Desoxyribonukleinsäure, reden, Acid ist ausländisch) bei verschiedenen Fällen denken, das immer wieder gefunden wurde und letztendlich als Verunreinigung identifiziert wurde.


----------



## Icejester (13. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich muss da nur mal an die Sache mit den DNS Spuren (könnten wir in Deutschland von DNS, als Desoxyribonukleinsäure, reden, Acid ist ausländisch) bei verschiedenen Fällen denken, das immer wieder gefunden wurde und letztendlich als Verunreinigung identifiziert wurde.



Ja, das war eigentlich geil! Ich habe mal in der Polizeiwache ein Fahndungsplakat für diese angebliche Profikillerin gesehen, die über 8 Jahre aktiv gewesen sein soll. Ich mußte schon schmunzeln, als dann ein paar Wochen später rauskam, daß das nur eine Angestellte in der Wattestäbchenfabrik war. 

Aber wie blöd ist auch die Polizei, daß die Wattestäbchen nimmt, auf denen ausdrücklich steht, daß sie nicht für Gentests geeignet sind. Und das nur, um Geld zu sparen.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ob Kind oder Greis ist doch total egal. Mensch bleibt Mensch.




Bei einem Kind ist es generell immer schlimmer, da dieses noch sein ganzes Leben vor sich gehabt hätte und wehrlos ist.

Kinderschänder werden im Gefängnis von ihren Zellengenossen und den anderen Insassen z.B. nicht gerade schonend behandelt.


----------



## Icejester (13. November 2010)

Das ist doch ausgemachter Unsinn! Es kommt doch wohl nicht darauf an, ob jemand wehrlos oder jung ist. Niemandem soll etwas angetan werden. Wer das nun im Einzelnen ist, ist doch völlig egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

In Deutschland gilt immer noch die Unschultsvermutung. Erst wenn die Polizei nachweislich belegen kann, dass jemand in den Fall verwickelt ist, kann eine DNS Untersuchung von einem Richter angeordnet werden, sonst nicht.
Ein Massengentest zeigt doch nur die Hilflosigkeit der Behörden und die Unfähigkeit richtig zu ermitteln.


----------



## muadib (13. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Weißt Du, Richter ezählen und etnscheiden nunmal auch ab und an völligen Blödsinn, weil die in ihrer Entscheidung frei sind. Wenn einer wirklich nur WEGEN dieser Unterstellung verurteilt wurde, würde der in nächster Instanz sofort wieder freigesprochen werden.



Sicher war das nicht die einzige Anschuldigung, zeigt jedoch wie weit die Unschuldsvermutung schon umgekehrt wurde und jeder der auf seine Privatsphäre besteht sich vor Gericht rechtfertigen muss.
Zudem würde ich die Richter des BGH nicht als irgendwelche beliebigen Richter ansehen. Und welche höhere Instanz soll da noch eingreifen?
Offener Brief an die Generalbundesanwaltschaft | Einstellung der §129(a)-Verfahren - sofort!

Im Kampf gegen angebliche Terroristen und Schwerstkriminelle (also ca. 80 Mio. Deutsche) kann man sich den Luxus auf Grundrechte zu bestehen halt nicht leisten.
Zudem sollte man sich noch vor Augen führen, dass der Abbau der Grundrechte gerade erst begonnen hat. Die Politik der kleinen Schritte zahlt sich halt immer aus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Deutschland gilt immer noch die Unschultsvermutung. Erst wenn die Polizei nachweislich belegen kann, dass jemand in den Fall verwickelt ist, kann eine DNS Untersuchung von einem Richter angeordnet werden, sonst nicht.
> Ein Massengentest zeigt doch nur die Hilflosigkeit der Behörden und die Unfähigkeit richtig zu ermitteln.



Die Umkehrung der Unschuldsvermutung hatten wir schon früher in Deutschland. Scheinbar geht es wieder back to the roots.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ob Kind oder Greis ist doch total egal. Mensch bleibt Mensch.



Ja aber das Leid der Kinder lässt sich viel besser instrumentalisieren. Z.B. für zukünftige verpflichtende Massengentests oder wie bereits geschehen zur Durchsetzung von Onlinesperren (Internetzensur).
Und wer dagegen ist muss doch automatisch ein Kinderschänder sein oder?


----------



## Icejester (14. November 2010)

muadib schrieb:


> Ja aber das Leid der Kinder lässt sich viel besser instrumentalisieren. Z.B. für zukünftige verpflichtende Massengentests oder wie bereits geschehen zur Durchsetzung von Onlinesperren (Internetzensur).
> Und wer dagegen ist muss doch automatisch ein Kinderschänder sein oder?


Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich finde das Argument halt schon immer furchtbar hirnrissig, weil ich noch nie verstanden habe, was Alter oder Geschlecht am Wert eines Menschenlebens ändern sollten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2010)

Kinder gelten in unserer Gesellschaft eben als "besonders schützenswert", da sie alleine nicht dazu in der Lage sind und dass sie eben ihr Leben noch vor sich haben, es macht also trauriger, wenn sie frühzeitig sterben, anders als z.B. bei älteren Menschen, die ihr Leben schon gelebt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kinder gelten in unserer Gesellschaft eben als "besonders schützenswert", da sie alleine nicht dazu in der Lage sind



bis hier hin stimmts - sagt aber nur etwas über den Aufwand aus, den man zu ihrem Schutz betreibt, nicht das zu ihrem Schutz z.B. die Unschuldsvermutung gegenüber anderen aufgehoben werden sollte (was nicht eines der Grundprinzipien unsereres Rechtssystem aushebeln würde, sonder Erwachsene auch zu Menschen 2. Klasse mit weniger Rechten machen würde)



> und dass sie eben ihr Leben noch vor sich haben, es macht also trauriger, wenn sie frühzeitig sterben, anders als z.B. bei älteren Menschen, die ihr Leben schon gelebt haben.



ab hier sind wir wieder bei obiger Argumentation, die diskutabel ist. Deine Interpretation beißt sich auf alle Fälle damit, dass man in unserer Gesellschaft i.d.R. gar keine Menschenleben gegeneinander aufrechnet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ab hier sind wir wieder bei obiger Argumentation, die diskutabel ist. Deine Interpretation beißt sich auf alle Fälle damit, dass man in unserer Gesellschaft i.d.R. gar keine Menschenleben gegeneinander aufrechnet.


 
Tut man auch nicht und wäre sicherlich auch nicht OK, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man eher einem Kind das Überleben sicher als einem Erwachsenen ist trotzdem größer.
Auch wenn das jetzt weit hergeholt ist, aber denke mal an einem Arzt, der zwei sehr kranke Menschen zu versorgen hat und nur einen retten kann, für welchen entscheidet er sich, für die Großmutter oder für den Enkel?


----------



## Icejester (14. November 2010)

Mal wieder so ein typisches moralisches Dilemma. Ich denke, er sollte den retten, dessen Überlebenschancen größer sind.

Aber wenn wir schon von Überlebenschance reden, dann sollte man vielleicht auch bedenken, daß Eltern bspw. sehr gut ohne ihre Kinder weiterleben können. Kinder sind ohne Eltern aber denkbar böse aufgeschmissen. Insofern finde ich persönlich den Tod eines Elternteils oder gar beider Eltern immer wesentlich dramatischer als den Tod eines Kindes. Vom Kind hängen einfach die Leben wesentlich weniger anderer Personen ab. Aber das ist natürliche eine rein rationale Herangehensweise an das Problem, der sich bei so emotional besetzten Themen wahrscheinlich viele Menschen nicht öffnen können.

Aber im Endeffekt bin ich weiterhin der Meinung, daß einfach niemand getötet oder verletzt werden sollte, egal, um wen es sich dabei handelt. Und ich finde, auf körperliche Unversehrtheit hat auch jeder das gleiche Recht, sodaß keine einzige Personengruppe als "besonders schützenswert" gelten kann. Der "besondere Schutz" einer Gruppe ist nämlich negativ formuliert immer ein besonders geringer Schutz aller anderen Gruppen. Und das ist nach meinem Dafürhalten einfach nur ein grundfalscher Ansatz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Mal wieder so ein typisches moralisches Dilemma. Ich denke, er sollte den retten, dessen Überlebenschancen größer sind.


 
Das weiß man letztendlich vorher nicht genau, sondern immer erst danach, was man hätte noch machen können.

Klar sind Kinder ersetzbar, Eltern können wieder Kinder gekommen.
Aber ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass es kein Wort dafür gibt, wenn Eltern ein Kind verlieren?
Kinder sind entweder Halbwaise oder Vollwaise. Mann/Frau ist Witwer/in, aber ein totes Kind "bringt" keine Bezeichnung mit sich.

Andererseits ist das etwas weit vom Thema weg.


----------



## Icejester (14. November 2010)

Ähm, ja. Auf Englisch gibt es dafür einen halbwegs stehenden Begriff. Warum es da auf Deutsch keinen gibt, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen.

Andererseits ist es auch relativ logisch, daß es den Begriff der Waisen gibt. Immerhin sterben Eltern normalerweise eben vor ihren Nachkommen, allerdings eben in der Regel nicht, solange die noch nicht für ihr eigenes Überleben sorgen können. Das heißt, Kinder, die Eltern verlieren, nehmen in der Gesellschaft eine Sonderstellung ein.

Dazu kommt aber auch, daß unsere Sprache ja über Jahrtausende gewachsen ist. Noch vor wenigen Jahrhunderten aber war es üblich, Kindern erst mit fünf bis sieben Jahren überhaupt einen Namen zu geben, weil deren Überleben bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gar nicht mal so wahrscheinlich war. Wenn der Tod eines Kindes aber so eine alltägliche Sache ist, ist es wenig erstaunlich, daß sich für Menschen, die Kinder verloren haben, kein besonderer Begriff gebildet hat. Immerhin ist davon auszugehen, daß das fast jedem Elternpaar irgendwann mal passiert ist. Daher nehmen diese Eltern auch keine gesellschaftliche Sonderstellung ein, die die Bildung einer besonderen Bezeichnung für solche Personen rechtfertigen würde.


----------

